# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán linh kiện CNC: Biến tần, Spindle, Driver, motor

## tungcnc

Bên e có vài thứ muốn bán. Hàng chạy công trình còn dư. bác nào quan tâm alo e nhé:
SĐT: 0974.282.736 Tùng

----------


## anhxco

bác cho xin giá con spindle tham khảo nhé, thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Tungcnc là người mới em nhắc nhở , buôn bán đúng mục mua bán nhé , lần sau mà mua bán sai chổ em méc admin câu lưu bác 1 tuấn à.


nhờ Admin di chuyển topic về đúng chổ nhé ...

----------

tungcnc

----------


## tungcnc

> bác Tungcnc là người mới em nhắc nhở , buôn bán đúng mục mua bán nhé , lần sau mà mua bán sai chổ em méc admin câu lưu bác 1 tuấn à.
> 
> 
> nhờ Admin di chuyển topic về đúng chổ nhé ...


e là mem mới. chưa thông thạo đường cho lắm. mong các bác chỉ cho e chỗ bày hàng nhé. Thanks!!

----------


## tungcnc

Update 2 con servo Hybrid 86HBM80_01_1000+HBS86 hàng nguyên đai mới về sáng nay. giá cả bộ GỒM Motor + Servo là: 4tr700 nhé

----------


## writewin

bản chất nó vẩn là con step sao mấy bác buôn cứ gọi là sơ vô nhỉ ^^

----------


## Diyodira

> bản chất nó vẩn là con step sao mấy bác buôn cứ gọi là sơ vô nhỉ ^^


Step nhưng chức năng tương tự với các động cơ ac or dc servo kia mà  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> bản chất nó vẩn là con step sao mấy bác buôn cứ gọi là sơ vô nhỉ ^^


Nhà sản xuất người ta ghi thế mà anh  :Big Grin: , anh trách nhà sản xuất đi nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## tungcnc

E thửa được mấy cái đồ của ông anh về bán, chưa am hiểu nhiều mấy. các bác chém nhẹ nhẹ tay ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em hiểu servo là hệ hoạt động có hồi tiếp hay vòng kín vòng hở gì đấy , thì thằng này step có encorder hồi tiếp vị trí thì gọi là servo là đúng rồi , sợ bị rối nên nó thêm chử hybrid thì có sai gì đâu nè... hồi trước em nghĩ như bác WW nhưng bác vinamit cho 1 bài về servo thì em hiểu thế .

----------


## Diyodira

> theo em hiểu servo là hệ hoạt động có hồi tiếp hay vòng kín vòng hở gì đấy , thì thằng này step có encorder hồi tiếp vị trí thì gọi là servo là đúng rồi , sợ bị rối nên nó thêm chử hybrid thì có sai gì đâu nè... hồi trước em nghĩ như bác WW nhưng bác vinamit cho 1 bài về servo thì em hiểu thế .


Giải pháp rẻ tiền cho dễ hiểu, nếu driver nó thông minh như cỡ mấy anh mitsu, pana kết hợp encoder xịn thì chắc ae mình khg rớ nổi  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> theo em hiểu servo là hệ hoạt động có hồi tiếp hay vòng kín vòng hở gì đấy , thì thằng này step có encorder hồi tiếp vị trí thì gọi là servo là đúng rồi , sợ bị rối nên nó thêm chử hybrid thì có sai gì đâu nè... hồi trước em nghĩ như bác WW nhưng bác vinamit cho 1 bài về servo thì em hiểu thế .


Nói chung thì hệ thống servo là hệ thống vòng kín. Cả 2 đều có thể xem là servo được. Nhưng cái hybrid có lẽ hệ thống điều khiển hồi tiếp của nó không hoàn chỉnh, không có bộ điều khiển với các tham số P I D để hiệu chỉnh vị trí mà chắc chỉ có điều chỉnh tham số P, kiểu chạy lố đếm lố mấy bước thì bù thêm hay trừ bớt cho đủ thôi, vì vậy nó gọi tên khác ấy mà. Cái này mình đoán vậy thôi, chưa xài hybrid bao giờ.

----------


## CNC24H

loại này giờ đang rất được ưa chuộng trên thị trường, bác nào chưa dùng cũng nên dùng thử cho biết. e chia sẻ 1 chút về thông số kỹ thuật mà em biết về nó.
- công suất con này khoảng 400W, tốc độ tốt gần gấp 2 lần so với step tương ứng, tối đa khoảng 2500 vòng/phút, Driver nhận tín hiệu xung tốt hơn so với Driver step từ vi điều khiển.
- ecoder được chia ra 1000 mắt/ vòng cho nên động cơ chạy êm và mượt hơn step 1,8 độ rất nhiều. độ phân giải của loại này cao cho nên chạy ít khi bị nóng như step...
- có khả năng tự bù 1 hoặc vài bước. khi quá tải, driver sẽ tự báo lỗi và ngắt động cơ
- dễ sử dụng và dễ điều khiển hơn so với AC servo.
theo như kinh nghiệm của em thì dùng Driver của step như Driver MA860H điều khiển động cơ này cũng rất tốt. động cơ chạy êm và mát  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
tên người ta vẫn thường đặt cho nó là Hybrid servo, Ezi servo, Step servo, lai servo.
em biết như vậy, nếu như có sai sót gì các bác bỏ qua cho em nhé  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC, tungcnc

----------


## nhatson

> loại này giờ đang rất được ưa chuộng trên thị trường, bác nào chưa dùng cũng nên dùng thử cho biết. e chia sẻ 1 chút về thông số kỹ thuật mà em biết về nó.
> - công suất con này khoảng 400W, tốc độ tốt gần gấp 2 lần so với step tương ứng, tối đa khoảng 2500 vòng/phút, Driver nhận tín hiệu xung tốt hơn so với Driver step từ vi điều khiển.
> - ecoder được chia ra 1000 mắt/ vòng cho nên động cơ chạy êm và mượt hơn step 1,8 độ rất nhiều. độ phân giải của loại này cao cho nên chạy ít khi bị nóng như step...
> - có khả năng tự bù 1 hoặc vài bước. khi quá tải, driver sẽ tự báo lỗi và ngắt động cơ
> - dễ sử dụng và dễ điều khiển hơn so với AC servo.
> theo như kinh nghiệm của em thì dùng Driver của step như Driver MA860H điều khiển động cơ này cũng rất tốt. động cơ chạy êm và mát 
> tên người ta vẫn thường đặt cho nó là Hybrid servo, Ezi servo, Step servo, lai servo.
> em biết như vậy, nếu như có sai sót gì các bác bỏ qua cho em nhé


tốc độ nhanh hơn là ko có tải, còn HBS ko thoát khỏi kiếp speed/moment

b.t

----------


## Gamo

Em thấy khác nhau chỉ là con servo giống con xì tép nhưng ít pole hơn. Để chạy thì đều phải cấp điện vào các pole theo đúng thời gian, cường độ,.... Tuy nhiên để có thể chạy tới đúng nơi yêu cầu, 2 con dưa trên 2 phương pháp khác nhau. Step lợi dụng nhiều pole => canh vị trí theo pole, servo phải dùng encoder. Ngoài ra, về phần cơ khí còn có trò gì đó, mà dẫn đến chế tạo servo khó hơn step phải hem mấy cụ chiên da?

Do ít pole nên servo có thể chạy nhanh & êm hơn, nhưng bù lại lúc khởi động từ zero có thể step có ưu thế hơn. Do dùng encoder, servo có thể gia giảm dòng tùy nhu cầu nên chạy lâu ít nóng hơn.
Step có ưu thế là tiết kiệm được tiền cái encoder, vi xử lý để điều khiển cũng ko yêu cầu cao nhưng bù lại mỗi bước đi phải chắc chắn, ko là dễ bị mất bước hoặc bị dư bước, ko biết đường mà về, . Nhiều pole nên cũng khó chạy nhanh.

Chưa xài hybrid servo nhưng phán bậy: Hydrid servo chắc giống mấy con alphastep, xì tép với encoder. Chạy ở tốc độ chậm thì như step, chạy nhanh thì chuyển qua thuật toán dành cho servo nên dân marketing gọi là hybrid servo.

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy khác nhau chỉ là con servo giống con xì tép nhưng ít pole hơn. Để chạy thì đều phải cấp điện vào các pole theo đúng thời gian, cường độ,.... Tuy nhiên để có thể chạy tới đúng nơi yêu cầu, 2 con dưa trên 2 phương pháp khác nhau. Step lợi dụng nhiều pole => canh vị trí theo pole, servo phải dùng encoder. Ngoài ra, về phần cơ khí còn có trò gì đó, mà dẫn đến chế tạo servo khó hơn step phải hem mấy cụ chiên da?
> 
> Do ít pole nên servo có thể chạy nhanh & êm hơn, nhưng bù lại lúc khởi động từ zero có thể step có ưu thế hơn. Do dùng encoder, servo có thể gia giảm dòng tùy nhu cầu nên chạy lâu ít nóng hơn.
> Step có ưu thế là tiết kiệm được tiền cái encoder, vi xử lý để điều khiển cũng ko yêu cầu cao nhưng bù lại mỗi bước đi phải chắc chắn, ko là dễ bị mất bước hoặc bị dư bước, ko biết đường mà về, . Nhiều pole nên cũng khó chạy nhanh.
> 
> Chưa xài hybrid servo nhưng phán bậy: Hydrid servo chắc giống mấy con alphastep, xì tép với encoder. Chạy ở tốc độ chậm thì như step, chạy nhanh thì chuyển qua thuật toán dành cho servo nên dân marketing gọi là hybrid servo.


hi bot servo vì nó bỏ khâu torque control, 1 số hãng làm true servo vẫn có khâu dkhien dòng cụ gà ơi
teknic đã từg làm ac servo bằng con step 2 phase, hãng chế tạo luôn động cơ nên dieu chỉnh thông số động cơ nhưng mà nó vẫn là step 2 phase

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thế mình dùng step 2 phase làm servo thì chạy nhanh được ko bác? Bác có tài liệu về vụ này ko? 
Em đang tính độ con CNC mới bằng servo đây

----------


## CKD

Thấy trong kho cụ có đống DC khủng đó.. chơi nó trước đi.
Theo em biết thì con step sẽ không thể nào cạnh tranh được với 3P về tốc độ nếu cùng cấp về kỹ thuật. step muốn chạy nhanh thì cần áp và tần số lớn hơn 3P gắp nhiều lần.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, hôm trước mới bị 1 vụ xong, sám hồn luôn: 1 trong 2 con H-Bridge bị cháy, đoản mạch nên lúc nào cũng âm hay dương gì đó. Nên vừa gắn vào là con DC Servo quay cái vù, đập cái nut của vít me bốp một phát vào gối đỡ. May phước là cái tay kịp rút ra. Giờ đang sợ DC Servo quá. Có cách nào đề phòng mấy vụ như thế này ko ta? 
Chỉ sợ trường hợp xui là: 1 con cầu H cháy chạm cực dương, đầu còn lại bị cháy chạm cực âm hoặc bị mát nối đất.

Chính vì thế đang muốn chuyển sang AC Servo loại low voltage hoặc step+encoder, thì chắc ko bị vì phải điều khiển đúng trình tự mới quay. Còn nếu bị mát/đoản mạch thì nó cũng chỉ đứng yên 1 chỗ.

----------


## tungcnc

Mới có đồ chơi mới cho ae Quảng cáo nhé.
Ép vật liệu.... giữ cho vật liệu không bị cong vênh lúc đang làm việc
Giá tham khảo 1.680.000 VNĐ

----------

Gamo

----------

